# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Που θα βρώ αντιστάσεις

## Λαμπρος.Μακ

Μήπως ξέρει κανής μα μου πει που θα βρω αντιστάσεις χωρίς αυτεπαγωγή 
0,22Ωμ 5W, ευχαρυστώ.

----------


## gep58

Λάμπρος.Μακ,





> Μήπως ξέρει κανής μα μου πει που θα βρω αντιστάσεις χωρίς αυτεπαγωγή 
> 0,22Ωμ 5W, ευχαρυστώ.



επειδή νομίζω, ότι αν ψάξεις στους εμπόρους λιανικής, θα σε κοιτούν περίεργα   :Confused1:   :Unsure:  δες εδώ έχει και το τηλέφωνο του αντιπροσώπου στην Αθήνα. 

gep58

----------


## PCMan

Τι σημαίνει χωρίς αυτεπαγωγή?

----------


## gep58

Νίκο,

οι αντιστάσεις σύρματος, όπως γνωρίζεις, ανάλογα τα mΩ, είναι κατασκευασμένες με έναν αριθμό σπειρών τυλιγμένο σε tubo κεραμικού υλικού. Ως εκ τούτου παρουσιάζουν εκτός την ωμική αντίσταση και αυτεπαγωγή (σχηματίζεται πηνίο)!
Για να αποφύγουν αυτό το φαινόμενο οι κατασκευαστές προφανώς χρησιμοποιούν άλλο τρόπο κατασκευής. Έτσι σε περιπτώσεις που είναι αναγκαίο, επιλέγουμε αντιστάσεις μηδενικής αυτεπαγωγής.
Μην κοιτάς τώρα, που ζητάμε αντιστάσεις τουβλάκια ή βαττικές από τους εμπόρους! Ούτε εμείς γνωρίζουμε περισσότερα, πόσο μάλλον εκείνοι!

Με τα ηλεκτρονικά ου μπλέξεις, αλλοιώς θα είσαι σκλάβος της τεχνολογίας παραπάνω από μια ζωή!   :Crying:   :Brick wall: 
Δες τους σουβλατζίδες! Πίτα, γύρο και καλαμάκι ξέρουν χρόνια τώρα, κι ας καίγεται το σύμπαν!   :Boo hoo!: 

gep58

----------


## PCMan

Ααα κατάλαβα.

Πάντως μέχρι πριν διαβάσω το μήνυμα σου, νόμισα ότι μέσα σε όλες τις αντιστάσεις δεν υπάρχει σύρμα αλλά κάτι σαν μολύβι  :Tongue:  ή κάτι σαν αυτό που έχουν μέσα τα ποτενσιόμετρα!!!
Επειδή μικρός είχα σπάσει ένα μολύβι και έτσι όπως το μετρούσα είδα ότι συμπεριφέρόταν σαν αντίσταση... γιαυτό μάλλον...

Τεσπα, thanks  :Very Happy:

----------


## savnik

> Πάντως μέχρι πριν διαβάσω το μήνυμα σου, νόμισα ότι μέσα σε όλες τις αντιστάσεις δεν υπάρχει σύρμα αλλά κάτι σαν μολύβι  ή κάτι σαν αυτό που έχουν μέσα τα ποτενσιόμετρα!!!



Στις κανονικές αντιστάσεις που χρησιμοποιούμε δεν υπάρχει σύρμα.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι; Πού θα χρησιμοποιηθούν οι μη επαγωγικές αντιστάσεις 0,22Ω; Αν ήταν πχ 50 ή 75Ω το καταλαβαίνω (εφαρμογές RF). Αλλά 0,22Ω; Μήπως σε τροφοδοτικό ή ενισχυτή; Τότε όμως οι αντιστάσεις σύρματος μας καλύπτουν απόλυτα.

----------


## ReFas

Λογικά τις θέλει για χαι-φαι εφαρμογές, τυπικά σε εκπομπούς τρανσίστορ.

Σχετικά με τις αντιστάσεις σύρματος βάζω μια φωτογραφία απο βιβλίο του 1943... με τρόπους τυλίγματος για να έχει χαμηλώτερη αυτεπαγωγή η αντίσταση...πρακτικά για εφαρμογές σε συχνότητες ως λίγα MHz.
Απο αυτές ο Ayrton-Perry τρόπος είναι ο πιο διαδεδομένος.

Για τον φίλο Λαμπρος.Μακ που ρώτησε αρχικά δεν ξέρω εδω Ελλάδα που θα βρεί... λογικά αν ρωτήσεις σε κάποια σελίδα ειδικά για audio θα ξέρουν...
Ψάχνεις πάντως για αντιστάσεις όπως η MRA05 της Mills... δες σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://www.thlaudio.com/indexE.htm
και επίσης για Fukushima ceramic wire wound... http://www.thlaudio.com/indexE.htm

----------


## chip

οι αντιστάσεις στην έξοδο των καλών ενισχυτών ήχου πρέπει να είναι χωρίς αυτεπαγωγή!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ας μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί και ας μη πιστεύουμε σε μύθους όταν κάνουμε τεχνολογία! Σίγουρα, η χρήση αντιστάσεων metal film βελτιώνει την αξιοπιστία και μειώνει το θόρυβο. Τι συμβαίνει όμως με τις αντιστάσεις εκπομπού (ή πηγής, αν έχουμε mosfets); Έχετε ποτέ μετρήσει ή ακούσει τις διαφορές που προκύπτουν από την αλλαγή των αντιστάσεων εκπομπού (degeneration resistors) ενός ενισχυτή από κοινές (σύρματος) σε μη-αυτεπαγωγικές; Αν ναι, τότε γράψτε μας να ενημερωθούμε. Αν όχι, τότε δεν έχει νόημα το ψάξιμο και ο κόπος. Η χρήση "δύσκολων" και "εξωτικών" υλικών θέλει αιτιολόγηση.

----------

